# Most Underrated Roles



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

in no particular order, mine are
1) Elettra (Idomeneo)
2) Liu (Turandot)
3) Maometto Secondo
4) Arsace (Semiramide)
5) Klytemnestra (Elektra)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Anina ( La Traviata)
Voice from heaven ( Don Carlo)
Stella ( Hoffmann.)
Clotilde and Flavio ( Norma)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

a few more
1) Elisabetta (Maria Stuarda)
2) Odabella (Attila)
3) Elcia (Mose en Egitto)
4) Calbo (Maometto Secondo)
5) Germont (Traviata)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Madelon in Andrea Chenier and Mama Lucia in Cav can bring the house down when performed with brilliance.

N.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Ernesto in Don Pasquale and Rinuccio in Gianni Schicchi are often under cast which suggests they are deceptively heavy-going for the tenor. The various aides and confidantes in bel canto operas are often given to wobbly and/ or elderly artists and if you're not careful it can nearly sink those scenes. Mamma Lucia is a good call - sometimes the casting on record is highly eccentric. There have also been some singers as Lola in Cavalleria Rusticana who would scare off many a Brunnhilde which risks the question what on earth was the appeal for Turridu


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

and even more
1) Serena (Porgy and Bess)
2) Polione (Norma)
3) Gilda (Rigoletto)
4) Ezio (Attila)
5) Amneris (Aida)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I don´t think Odabella is underrated in considering the operas popularity if Attila was a more popular opera the roles would be more appreciated.
The same with Amneris it is probably the most well known mezzo-soprano role in all of Verdi´s operas.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I don´t think Odabella is underrated in considering the operas popularity if Attila was a more popular opera the roles would be more appreciated.


exactly. if the opera is underappreciated, any outstanding roles will be underrated as well.



> The same with Amneris it is probably the most well known mezzo-soprano role in all of Verdi´s operas.


indeed, but I view it sorta of like how most people view princess Eboli in Don Carlo: her music more pleasing and there are far more interesting facets than there are to the title role, whom I view as....relatively boring.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Michonnet......


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> exactly. if the opera is underappreciated, any outstanding roles will be underrated as well.


In that case.

Iris (Iris)
Stefana (Siberia)

And roles from more popular operas that don´t seem to get much love.

Manon Lescaut (Manon Lescaut)
Amelia (Simon Boccanegra)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Did someone say Germont? Very unlikely. His Traviata arias are top dog and very much appreciated.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Did someone say Germont? Very unlikely. His Traviata arias are top dog and very much appreciated.


Every role can be underrated regarding how you want to them to be appreciated.
Liu in Turandot have also very appreciated arias.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Enrico in _Lucia di Lammermoor_ is a "conflicted" villain excellently delineated in the music Donizetti wrote for him. Too few opera companies appreciate this, I feel, and cast the role with less-than-first-class baritones.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

and a few more. this time a bit more lead-heavy
1) Sinaide (Mose et Pharaon)
2) Mose
3) Otello
4) Beatrice di Tenda
5) Esclarmonde


----------

